# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Ascó II registra una variación de potencia no programada por la entrada masiva de algas en un canal

## sergi1907

La central nuclear Ascó II registró a las 23.00 horas de este sábado una variación de potencia no programada por la entrada masiva de algas en el canal de toma de agua del río, según informó el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) en un comunicado 

Según ha comunicado el titular de la central al CSN, la bajada de carga fue desde el 100% hasta el 55% de potencia, siendo una variación superior al 20% de la potencia térmica máxima autorizada. 

La entrada de algas provocó la parada alternativa de varias bombas de agua de circulación, pero los sistemas actuaron correctamente y la planta se encuentra estabilizada.   

El CSN ha afirmado que este suceso no ha supuesto riesgo para las personas ni para el medio ambiente, y lo ha clasificado de forma preliminar como nivel 0 en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (Ines). La Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellòs II (Anav) ha investigado el aumento de algas en el río Ebro, cuya entrada en las tomas de agua de la central ya obligaron en dos ocasiones en 2010 a bajar la potencia de Ascó II. 

La entidad constató a finales del año pasado que las algas afectan más al grupo II del complejo de Ascó, que toma agua más arriba. 

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/camp...va/algas/canal

----------

